# Pad zum Zeichnen?



## Carndret (22. Oktober 2002)

Ich habe vor mir so ein Pad zum Zeichnen anzuschaffen, doch weiß ich über so etwas (noch) gar nichts. 
Ich denke hier in der Photoshop Abteilung werden bestimmt ein paar Profis mit soetwas arbeiten.
Also: Was gibt es denn da so zu beachten und ... ähhm  wie heißen die Dinger überhaupt richtig?
Hab bisher nichts gefunden.


----------



## Mythos007 (22. Oktober 2002)

Das Pad zum zeichnen nennt sich - Grafiktablett.

Einer der besten anbieter heißt WACOM.

Such hier im Forum mal nach Wacom oder
Grafiktablett, denn dieses Thema wurde
hier schon sehr oft behandelt.

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Oktober 2002)

Bitte klick mich an


[edit]
Da war der Mhythos wieder schneller
[/edit]


----------

